# Pinakita yung kinasahan



## Reflections

tol bat mo pnakita ung  kinasahan ko c tengnga iyan?
What does this line mean?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DotterKat

Reflections said:


> tol bat mo pnakita ung  kinasahan ko c tengnga iyan?
> What does this line mean?
> Thanks in advance.



_'Tol, bakit mo pinakita yung kinasahan ko sa tenga 'yan?

_Mimicking the tone of that line, it would translate roughly to: _Bro' why did you blab about me cocking a gun at that guy's ear?_


----------



## Reflections

Thanks Dotterkat


----------

